# Problem installing the nvidia drivers



## ramcharan (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all

I'm new to freeBSD. I am trying to set up NVIDIA drivers.
I followed the 
	
	



```
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038
```
 link but it gave me the following error:


```
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12 : "cant find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```


i'av installed FREEBSD 7.2 i386
I'm attachin the pciconf -l output 

How can I get this corrected. Any help is appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 18, 2009)

you do not install kernel source , you can install use CD or DVD , and by use sysinstall


----------



## ramcharan (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks mfaridi.


----------

